# [V]Left 4 Dead UNCUT Key für 29,99€



## chr15714n (10. Mai 2009)

*[V]Left 4 Dead UNCUT Key für 29,99€*

Per E-Mail versendet wir sofort nach Zahlungsbestätigung (PayPal oder Screenshot der Überweisung.)

Gruß

Euer Christian


----------



## Boesor (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [V]Left 4 Dead UNCUT Key für 29,99€*

Da musste am preis aber was machen, für das gleiche geld bekomme ich es auch im handel


----------



## fiumpf (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [V]Left 4 Dead UNCUT Key für 29,99€*



			
				Vordack am 11.05.2009 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist trotzdem Arschteuer, da würd ichs schon aus Prinzip nicht kaufen um mich nicht von Dir abzocken zu lassen...


Jetzt ist Schluss mit Offtopic. Wer nicht am Kauf des Spiels interessiert ist postet nichts hier!


----------



## chr15714n (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [V]Left 4 Dead UNCUT Key für 29,99€*

danke


----------

